# Kostov 11 alpha loose terminal



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi All,

Can I get your thoughts / advise on this please? what would you do in this situation?

Watch from 30 seconds in.






As an FYI the motor is at 5,000 miles.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Howdy Mike,

There are some good pictures of the terminal construction here, the winding is attached directly to the end of the terminal stud bolt so it shouldn't be twisted:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=428426#post428426

If it were mine i would remove the terminal lug out of the way, then double nut the bolt up near the top in order to have something to grab to keep the threaded lug bolt from twisting, then tighten the lower jam nut (which should have a flat washer and a lock washer underneath it).

A southern ******* option is to grab the top of the lug bolt with vise grip pliers to hold while working on the jam nut, but that will crush and distort some of the threads.

Good Luck with it.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

skooler said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can I get your thoughts / advise on this please? what would you do in this situation?
> 
> Mike


Mike, its a Kostov motor. The terminal has a hex shape plate below and is held sorta loosely in that plastic cover. There are a couple parts to that cover. Mine are the same but when tightened the connection is solid.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

WOW! thanks for that.

Explains it really well.


Its not great access but I guess the threads are bad.

Clearly mines not tight enough. Issue now is that that is as tight as the threads will go. I think i'll drill out a similar sized nut and use it as a spacer so I can use good threads further up the thread.


----------



## azdeltawye (Dec 30, 2008)

skooler said:


> …Clearly mines not tight enough...


 
Not necessarily. If your lug is firmly seated against the shoulder of the terminal and the nut is properly torqued then you have a sound electrical connection. The fact that the terminal is loose in its plastic holder won’t compromise the connection.

Gotta love those M8 terminals on Kostov motors…


----------

